# pics of the discus i won



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Keep in mind these pictures were taken an hour after I put them in the tank. Sorry for the dirty glass.

The largest blue turk has already clamed the tank for his own . He and the other blue turk were eating after 15 min in the tank, they're pigs. The red turk is still a little leary, and hasn't eatin a whole lot but he's doin fine.

Thank you Kumar for the tour of your fish room, you have some increadible fish. Anouther thank you for the discus .

Thank you for the ride Matt, your a really easy guy to talk to.


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey John

I never got to see the ones he picked out for you, could you post some pics of yours?


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes I will try to post a pic tomorrow or wed.

Thanks again kumar for the great fish. For you discus lovers out there you have got to go up and visit kumars store on kennedy north of finch. He has some really nice discus there.

jrs


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

looking good guys!

I'm pretty pissed because I accidentally deleted that pict of you two with kumar! I'm handy with the digi cam from time to time!


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Time for photoshop!


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice looking discus.....keep us updated on how they re doing.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

nice discus..


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Unfortunately the smaller of the two blue turks isn't doing well, he isn't eating, he doesn't swim much, and he has white stringy poop. He is only 1" so I am worried about him. I will try some flagyl in the near future, I'll do my best to try and save the little guy . The other two are doing great, very energetic with huge appetites. I'll keep you posted on his situation.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

aww I hope the little guy pulls through!!


----------



## kumar (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi Chompy:

Sorry that one is not doing very good. Give me a call today 4:30 pm - 10:30 tonight or anytime this week, at 416-569-0989, and I will consult with you, or replace from my store. Please give me a call and we will go from there.

Kumar


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Thank you for taking care of me Kumar, your costomer service has gone above and beyond my expectations. 

I am going to try and treat the fish with some meds I am going to get from Kumar on sunday. He offered to replace the fish, but I think that is asking to much of him (but thanks anyways ). 

Hope to see all the graet fish you have at your house at your new store soon. My friend is coming from halifax soon, and I want to take him to your store when it is fully stocked (he will probably be dropping a pretty penny )


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that Tyler.

So far mine seem to be doing well. There is a very slight aggression between two of them but nothing which should cause any harm. I will try to post some pics tomorrow.

jrs


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Lets have an update on your fish JRS... are they still ok? Are you enjoying them?


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes sorry for not updating sooner. I don't have a digital camera so I will have to borrow one to get pics.

So far all three are doing fine. It took the reds 3 or 4 days to acclimate before they started eating. I was starting to become concerned so I fed them some frozen brine shrimp one day and after that they began eating well. Feeding them a combo of discus pellets, flake and frozen shrimp. The level of aggression seemed to drop once they started eating.

jrs


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

here are some pics i took a couple days ago... you can see a small change .










I think this pic is funny 









Here is an old pic of the red turq... he has coloured up since then


----------

